# Lop-sided boob btwn my ewe's legs...



## Mindi (May 17, 2016)

Marley and her twins! The little guy nursing had a de-gloving accident with his tail (good thing he's not keeping it). Hopefully with meds and being banded it will heal soon.  My question is that their mom's udder is very full on one side yet not the other.  She kinda pushed them away when they or us tried to milk her, but she seems to be getting more tolerant.  Yet, I do see them nursing on that side, but not enough and I'm worried something may go wrong.  Should I do something or let nature take it's course?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 17, 2016)

I'd milk that one side so as to reduce the chance of mastitis. Congratulations on the twins!!


----------



## TAH (May 17, 2016)

Agree with @Goatgirl47  about milking the other side. She sure has a big udder. Congrats the new little lambys. Are they both boys?


----------



## Mindi (May 17, 2016)

One of each


----------



## TAH (May 17, 2016)

Mindi said:


> One of each


Okay. they are very pretty little guy and girl.


----------



## mysunwolf (May 17, 2016)

Beautiful sheep  I also agree with @Goatgirl47 about milking out the one side.


----------



## Latestarter (May 17, 2016)

Agree with the others. gotta get it down in size. Is it hot or the teat plugged/damaged to cause her to not want anyone to use it?


----------



## Sheepshape (May 18, 2016)

Lovely big lambs. 

Yes, milk the 'big' side of the udder. Sometimes if you just hold the ewe, the lambs will do that for you. It's a good idea to look at the milk from that side. if there's any blood or pus, she needs antibiotics (and milking once/twice per day from that side). If the milk is very hard to get or only comes in tiny amounts but has no blood/pus, metacam or similar anti-inflammatory will help.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 18, 2016)

3X others.   Sometimes the milk doesn't come as easily from one side, so they both fight over other side.   But, once they learn "both" sides work, impatience takes over & they will use it.

Lovely animals BTW.


----------



## Mindi (May 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone!  Good news!  Checked Marley this afternoon and her little ewe lamb was going to town on the right side, so now mom looks deflated and more proportional   She had a lamb on both sides and she looked nice and relaxed chewing her cud.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 18, 2016)

That's great!


----------



## TAH (May 18, 2016)

Keep it up mama sheep.


----------



## Latestarter (May 19, 2016)

Way to go! Glad that got all straightened out!


----------

